# avalibable babies tracy ca( fixed post)



## sjsexotics (Aug 15, 2008)

these little ones will be five weeks in three weeks and I am posting to see if anyone is interested in buying them and putting a hold on the one they want if you see one you like I can let you know the sex not all pictured I have 8 in all


Country:usa
State/Region: ca
City/Town:tracy
Number of rats:6
Gender:both
Age(s):3 weeks not ready untill five weeks
Name(s):n/a
Colours:cream, black,maybe siamese
Neutered:no
Reason for rehoming:show rescue rat pregers when I rescued her 
Temperamenterfect
Medical problems:no
Will the group be split:yes 
Transport available:not very far
Other:must go to good homes
Preferred donation:12.00
I got the mom when she was preggers but she is a show rat so I dont know if the babies are that high of quality or not
















































I will be keeping two


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: avalibable babies*

It might be useful if you add your location to the title of your thread


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: avalibable babies tracy ca*

If I had room for another, I would grab one of those in an instant, but two rats are enough for me!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: avalibable babies tracy ca*

where is tracy ca? is that canada? in which province?

it would be very helpful if you read and followed the rules for posting in this section. filling out the form helps give prospective adopters all the initial information that they need.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: avalibable babies tracy ca*



twitch said:


> where is tracy ca? is that canada? in which province?


Tracy, California (CA), USA.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

My aunt lives in Tracy, CA but I dont think she would want any rats.


----------

